# Haunt Vendors there's still time to be a part of the PA Gathering



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Patrick, your link doesn't work.
http://www.castlenottingham.com/pa_haunters_2005.htm


----------



## CastleNottingham (Apr 12, 2006)

The Saturday the 27th of May is looming, but there’s still time to 
have your product showcased at the Pennsylvania Haunters Gathering 
in Mechanicsburg, PA. Go to the web site below and click on the
Door Prize link to see what your competitors sent.

www.HauntersGathering.com

This dynamic gathering has grown from a small picnic in Mike’s
backyard to a serious information exchange/soon-to-be con with a full
day of seminars and prop display competitions. Attendance at this
event has increased every year and individuals who own pro haunts, home
haunts, yard haunts as well as vendors are welcome. People come from
as far away as Ohio, Maryland, Delaware and New York for this great
Memorial Day Weekend gathering.

See my photos from last year at

http://www.castlenottingham.com/pa_haunters_2005.htm

The reason for this post is simple. We need your support, and in
return you’ll get something great. We’d like to request a sample of
your wares as a “door prize” for attendees to the gathering. Along
with this please send us your display brochures or other advertisements
which will be included in a Haunter’s Packet that each haunt
represented at the PA Gathering will take home.

The donation of a “door prize” is an excellent way to showcase
your products and get your name into the hands of qualified and
interested buyers. Trust me, Mike is a true “nag” when it comes to
impressing upon PA Gathering Attendees the need to support our haunt
vendors. Your products and sales materials will get the attention they
deserve.

As an alternative, you could offer a discount (IE 15% off for any
attendee for 30 days after the gathering) to PA Gathering Attendees. 
This has for many vendors been a proven way to generate sales in a
traditionally slow time of the year with no out-of-pocket expense when
buyers actually have money in their budgets left to spend.

In exchange for your support you will receive a list of contacts
for PA Gathering Attendees that want your products and sales
information. The people on this list will actually have requested that
they get sales information. Anyone who doesn’t want to be contacted
will not be included. Additionally, you will receive a permanent link
from www.HauntersGathering.com with photos of your “door prize”
products also hosted there.


Any help is appreciated!

Your Door Prize and/or Discount + Sales Brochures + Mike’s Nagging =
Profits


To contact me:
Patrick Nottingham
[email protected]
(814)931-6390 cell

Or contact Michael Bruner
[email protected]
(717)796-0325

All Sales Brochures and Door Prizes should be sent to Mike:

Michael Bruner
The Monster Maze
48 Sycamore Drive
Mechanicsburg, PA 17050


----------

